# Easiest stones use to lay outside?



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It all depends upon what you ware willing to deal with. You can throw flag on top of the grass and be satisfied, or you could do it the proper way, which is probably outside the purview of a DIY'er.

The proper way would be to remove the grass and dirt to a level of 6 inches, then fill and compact with road base. You would then mortar set the flagstones and fill the joints with sand or decomposed granite, as a minimum. You will still have issues doing it in this fashion, but that is a bare minimum for what can be consdiered "proper".


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Tscarborough, looks like you and I may be at the same city, I am in Markham of Toronto, you might be at Scarborough of Toronto.

Anyhow, I intend to do the proper way, like digging 6 inches...etc. I just thought if I pick those types of stones, my job will be easier...and would like to someone experienced to confirm this thought, if it is the same difficulty, I would then pick other stones which might look prettier...

So could you answer this part of the question?

Thank You


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Whatever stone you choose - listen to TS's advise on the base. If you don't it will look OK for a year or two - but will eventially be a maintenence headache -

I also recommend choosing a stone that is uniform thickness top to bottom. I chose a stone that was not - then spent more time leveling even after taking time to have a prefectly flat base.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for answering tribe fan, unfortunately, there is still no answer to my question.... I would like to repeat here if anyone know the answer:

There is one type of stone which you do not need to put them tightly together, you leave big gaps between each of them and fill in sand, would this make the stone laying job easier, Yes or No ? "


----------



## MrNoMaintenance (Jun 23, 2006)

Short answer, yes.. Flagstones are most often used. However, they are not necessarily the cheapest because they are natural stone and therefore can be more difficult to find and generally require more man hours to “process/manufacture” and package.

The larger the gap, the more difficult it will be for the eye to see irregularities in level height. Also, with bigger gaps and larger stones you will be looking at fewer stones to lay down and less time to complete your project.

Another thought might be to use larger paving stones (12 X 12 inches). You could then still leave a larger gap if you like.


----------



## mmarceau (May 4, 2006)

I like the flagstone, the irregularities give each sidwalk or walkway a unique look and transfers that unique onto the house that they accent as well. I was considering doing a flagstone patio off the back of my house, but now i'm having problems with my septic, but that is another topic all together.


----------

